# Triassic Triops



## TKC (May 16, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has tried these before and what was your experince with them. I just set up my jar with them and am hoping for the best. I used spring water like the directions said but have also read that you should only use distilled water. Ugh.  

Thanks in advance, I'll keep ya posted on what happens.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I bought some of these a month or two ago. I got about 10 to hatch in normal tap water. They all died within a week though. The container labeled "pure triops eggs" was actually just a bunch of crap that grew mold and the whole thing ended up doing a 360 flush in the porcelain stairway to hell.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

i actually was able to keep them alive for 2 weeks  They all died except 3, they where a pretty good size too, like 3/4".


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've had a few boxes of these things sitting around for a few years now, and never have gotten around to hatching them. I guess I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## TKC (May 16, 2006)

Well, they hatched! I was so excited to look in there and seeing little white guys swimming around. I have them in a 1.9L jar with a desk light over it for heat.

I put them in the water at 3pm yesterday and at 11:30am today there they were!

I hope I can keep them alive now. I'm going to feed them at 3pm today.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I got started in the fish hobby with triops. Bought a pack of them for my daughter as a Christmas present 2 1/2 years ago (along with other things but she likes to do experiments and I thought this to be a good one). But I did not read the instructions. I bought them a 1 1/2 gal tank, a plant, gravel, etc. I thought if they only live a short life, it should be a good one. Then on Christmas eve we opened the package and read that you should hatch them in a mason jar with destilled water, no plants, substrate etc. So I did that and my husband when last minute shopping and brought home 2 goldfish and a book called "aquariums for dummies". There has never been a better book written for us. We now have 13 fish tanks and are hooked. The goldfish got a much larger tank these days and are doing fine.
The triop live almost 2 months. We only had 3 hatch and I think the largest one ate the two smaller ones, but he lived a "long" live for a triop. I think I remember 90 days to be their limit but I clould be wrong there.


----------



## TKC (May 16, 2006)

They are still alive! I think they are so neat. They are getting bigger everyday. I've been feeding them once a day an added a little more spring water yesterday. I can't wait until they get full size. They are going to be so cool.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Add a goldfish to their tank, you'll soon have BIG triops and no goldfish(or so I've heard). A group can supposedly eat an entire goldfish in a full on attack when they hit a good size.


----------

